# Foxtail...is it bad for goats?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

So, we have a lot of fox tail grass growing at our place. The horses don't seem to like it, and when they do eat it, it seems to get stuck in their mouth , so I'm wondering if it is bad for livestock?
It looks exactly like the photo below
Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It's rotten stuff!! It will get stuck in the goats lips too, especially older does. When it drys out it 'springs' out and ends up in their eyes. We have it all over here as well as usually in hay and there's nothing we can do about it other then keep a eye on everyone


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

It will also get in between the cleats of their feet and cause bad infections, imbed into their gums and lips. It's horrible for dogs too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...nasty stuff


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Nasty stuff indeed. If possible eradicate it. It will spread and take over pastures.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I read that it loves rain and guess what we've been getting, tons of it! This is the first year I've ever seen our pastures this way and I guess this explains it. It even took over the weeds! I looked it up and it seems the only possible way to get rid of it is to turn up the ground and plant ....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep nasty stuff.

You will have to spray the field with a strong weed killer stuff, in the spring before the foxtail heads out. After that, you will have to disc the field real good, fertilize and then replant with a good pasture seed.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep nasty stuff.
> 
> You will have to spray the field with a strong weed killer stuff, in the spring before the foxtail heads out. After that, you will have to disc the field real good, fertilize and then replant with a good pasture seed.


I didn't know there was a fertilizer that would work for it, what brand do you recommend ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, the fertilizer is for the pasture, so it grows well and is lush to over take the foxtails. You may need to let it sit a while before you plant it. Depending on the kind used. Some fertilizers can be pretty hot and just burn the new plants.

I don't know what fertilizer types you have in your area. So you might want to get a hold of your agriculture dept for your county.
They can be very helpful.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oops, duh , lol. Don't know what's wrong with me today :lol:
Thanks for your help


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Foxtails are evil! You probably got the seeds from your CA does! They grow fast! Kill them if you can!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

HappyCaliGoats said:


> Foxtails are evil! You probably got the seeds from your CA does! They grow fast! Kill them if you can!


The grass has been here long before the CA does came here so that's not quite possible lol. We are trying to mow before the seed heads come up , lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can use a backpack propane burner on them too. If any do seed out burning them will take off the awns that cause the problems.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

If I did that right now, my whole property would go up in flames! Lol, were dry..


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goats on fire! :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, we are in drought conditions here too and would be fined big time if we burned. 

It is frustrating because we too are being taken over by foxtails, but we cannot replant until the drought is over and we are in the good again for irrigation water, not being out of this world high. You see, we could of gotten the water this year, but they want us to pay $600 per acre feet, we couldn't do it, cheaper to buy hay, so, our field is suffering, plus, sometimes we get the hay with it in it, just adding to the issue.  

I have a few foxtails get into eye's so, I have to watch really closely on my goats. I hate the foxtails, but we are forced to live with them.

We made the mistake of mowing them down, after they were dry, they came back up with a vengeance, evil plant indeed. I will stop venting now, LOL.


----------

